# Confused on how to label melt and pour soap



## Stickybutter (Mar 4, 2014)

I am new to the soap making business and am a little confused on how to label my products. I know there are many threads on this but I cant find any examples on labeling products. If I used a soap that has Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerin (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier), Oat Protein (conditioner)
then used a colorant which contained  Chromium oxide, Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerin (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier), Soy bean protein (conditioner), what would the ingredient label look like?
Also if I used a mica with ferric ferrocyanide, carmine, tin oxide how would that look? I have searched the internet and cant seem to figure out how to properly order and label the products. Any advice or examples would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 4, 2014)

Depending on what country you're in you may not need to label at all (US).  In Canada you would list the ingredients in their INCI in the order that you get the ingredients from your supplier for M&P.


----------

